# How can I pay a 770 Euro accountants bill with money that's not there full stop



## tiggy (27 Jun 2011)

Hello and thanks in advance. My construction company died a slow death almost two years ago.Currently on j.s.a. A recommended local accountant was given the work. He did bits and pieces, Advice mainly as I had had 2 employees at the time, deductions and the like. 3 meetings on procedural  stuff.  No vat or year ends were ever done. De-registering for vat was done. My fault I know as I did not ask for his rates. My previous accountants were Dublin base. Since I moved down the country at that time I looked closer to home. I have today received by post the solicitors letter with final notice of legal action after 7 days for 770 Euro. Sad really as I am currently putting the final touches for a new manufacture business, export based . What are my options. I do not wish to have my face in a courthouse


----------



## Mizen Head (27 Jun 2011)

770 is a very  reasonable fee.. Tell him your sorry that you have left his bill go on so long. Borrow the money off your brother-in-law. Offer the Accountant the work on your new business,  ( you will be paying some accountant anyway,and it might as well be him) Starting a new business, you will need all the local friends you have


----------



## tiggy (27 Jun 2011)

Thanks Mizen head for the advice...............Unfortunately all the family have been hit hard so far, except for the kids holy communion money that is. Still 2k short hense the delay in business launch. On reading the intro one could think he was involved in the wind up procedure which he had no hand act or part in just. Business was ongoing at that time, normal stuff,advice,planning etc.


----------



## Bronte (28 Jun 2011)

Accountants are reasonable people and understand the times we live in, why don't you go and see him, tell him you have no money but are willing to pay him x amount (by direct debit) until the bill is paid off.  The worst thing is to bury your head in the sand and not deal with it.


----------



## tiggy (28 Jun 2011)

Thanks Bronte, .... but allow me to ask if this fee seems excessive to anyone being a total of not more than 4hrs. work at a generous at that..... office and consultations.???


----------



## DB74 (28 Jun 2011)

How do you know how much work was put into it by the accountant? If he had to go and get info on redundancies and employment law etc then it could have taken several hours. For a long-standing client this work MAY have been done free but not for a brand new client.

Also how does Mizen Head know that your brother-in-law has money to lend you? Seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## tiggy (29 Jun 2011)

Hi db74.....Thanks  for your time....No work on redundancies just a small guy here hiring 1full time and a part time guy all simple stuff one would think !!


----------



## Jim2007 (29 Jun 2011)

tiggy said:


> Thanks Bronte, .... but allow me to ask if this fee seems excessive to anyone being a total of not more than 4hrs. work at a generous at that..... office and consultations.???



Well as a professional accountant, not currently in practice, it's say your expectations are way of - 3 meetings including preparation, say 6 hours, VAT de-registration at best say 4 hours, then add in say another 4 or 5 hours for the other bits and bobs bringing it to around 14 or 15 hours at a minimum, in which case I'd be expecting an invoice of at least €1,000!!!

Jim.


----------



## tiggy (30 Jun 2011)

Thanks jim and all the other folks.I thank you one and all. Will go have a chat and try to cut a deal.


----------

